# reviews of different areas in rp



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

So far I have lived in Luzon....cebu...Mindoro...Leyte.. Mindanao
To date my favorite was Mindanao hands down. Few beggers...much unspoiled area but all the rebel activity stops me from going back.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mindanao*



lefties43332 said:


> So far I have lived in Luzon....cebu...Mindoro...Leyte.. Mindanao
> To date my favorite was Mindanao hands down. Few beggers...much unspoiled area but all the rebel activity stops me from going back.


I heard that Mindanao was much cheaper place to live and some of the food shows that aired on channel 9 Solar News, show freshly caught sea foods specialty fish soups and market area's to dine in and other foods, I think they also make their own form of sausage down there, they sell it in my area (Montery Meats) but it's a little pricey but good.

When I would take my vacations (still on active duty Navy 1993) before leaving my duty station in Guam I had to read and sign the state departments warning on Mindanao and I also was given another document from one of the officers that posted recent murders, basically what happened stuff you won't hear on these state department memo's, a Navy man on vacation there was with his beautiful wife and two kids and they were not only robbed at the family home but out of spite the robbers killed the service man and his father in-law.

Isn't it a little safer in the Northern region? Maybe not, I see one of our expats lives in that region.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I heard that Mindanao was much cheaper place to live and some of the food shows that aired on channel 9 Solar News, show freshly caught sea foods specialty fish soups and market area's to dine in and other foods, I think they also make their own form of sausage down there, they sell it in my area (Montery Meats) but it's a little pricey but good.
> 
> When I would take my vacations (still on active duty Navy 1993) before leaving my duty station in Guam I had to read and sign the state departments warning on Mindanao and I also was given another document from one of the officers that posted recent murders, basically what happened stuff you won't hear on these state department memo's, a Navy man on vacation there was with his beautiful wife and two kids and they were not only robbed at the family home but out of spite the robbers killed the service man and his father in-law.
> 
> Isn't it a little safer in the Northern region? Maybe not, I see one of our expats lives in that region.


Some areas are safer than orhers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I vote for Baguio, Further up - Bauko, and .... Batanes (if you can find a way to anchor yourself in the sweat islands of Batanes ..  )

re: rebel activity, I have no clue as to what the PNP and Philippines Military are doing, but NPA and their 'associated' frenemies are almost everywhere in PH, just that they are more active in some places, vs others

Maybe something to do with the poverty driving a loyal group to see the NPA as salvation (not that NPA or CPP has any plans on that side, other than to reap the 'people's tax benefits. )


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

*repost*

first my apologies, My original post in this thread violated forum rules by my use of word shortcuts suitable for texting. So it seems to have been removed? Yes? My original post asked for specifics re: all the rebel activity in the Mindanao area, but Davao principally. I read internet based english language news from the Philippines but info is sketchy. 

It would be great if someone who currently lives in or around Davao/Samal would chime in. First person experience would be appreciated.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

How about * San Mateo, Isabela, Cagayan Valley*, ? will be going there in June 2015 for few weeks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

fuji0001 said:


> first my apologies, My original post in this thread violated forum rules by my use of word shortcuts suitable for texting. So it seems to have been removed? Yes? My original post asked for specifics re: all the rebel activity in the Mindanao area, but Davao principally. I read internet based english language news from the Philippines but info is sketchy.
> 
> It would be great if someone who currently lives in or around Davao/Samal would chime in. First person experience would be appreciated.


Expats can have some valuable information but also don't forget our State Department as a source here's the current warning:

Philippines Travel Warning


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I spent several months in Butuan City in the north of Mindano.

Gas and some products were a little more than in Manila some things locally produced were a little less. Cannot say if that is Mindano vs the rest of the Philippines or a rural province vs the big city.

Also I did not see any signs of any sort of rebel presence at all. Some police checkpoints but nothing significant. Mostly they were looking for vehicle registration irregiularities so they cound implse a roadside "fine". No signs of any crime either but I did not go out much at night and then stayed in well lit places and took usual precautions.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I spent several months in Butuan City in the north of Mindano.
> 
> Gas and some products were a little more than in Manila some things locally produced were a little less. Cannot say if that is Mindano vs the rest of the Philippines or a rural province vs the big city.
> 
> Also I did not see any signs of any sort of rebel presence at all. Some police checkpoints but nothing significant. Mostly they were looking for vehicle registration irregiularities so they cound implse a roadside "fine". No signs of any crime either but I did not go out much at night and then stayed in well lit places and took usual precautions.


I also lived in butuan

Cabadbaran....and San Fran....the rebels usually stay farther inland.....problem is u never l
Know where they will show
In 2009 Hillary came and negotiated release of priest


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

johny1980 said:


> I would suggest Baguio City too.. Prices of living would be affordable enough compared to other city and the climate was really amazing.
> 
> If you want to pre locate places to stay there are some good listings on irishcove.ph
> Amazing place is baguio.. just look at this Mountain scene..


Baguio is OK but not close enuff to sea for us thx. Great veggies though


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

johny1980 said:


> I see.. so where did you find your perfect place then?


Best so far was Mindanao. I don't expect perfect. Castillejos is OK too. Depends what u want


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

I dont think anywhere is "perfect"...I live in Tacloban City in northern Leyte or north eastern Leyte, Its ok but is getting a lot of traffic as of late...and its rebuilding because of the storm.
If I did not have a business here and family here I would probably move...where? Maybe General Santos (gensan) I spent a lot of time there and love the place...and the people.

Lots of folks love Cebu, its very nice, but its still a city and I have an aversion to large cities, love to visit there but doubt I could live there unless it was out of the city.

This is what I have personally run into and I believe it to be the truth...Samar, and Northeastern Leyte is mostly Waray Waray, generally the people are much harder, less smiles per gallon if you will. Every time I have been to Southern Leyte or Western Leyte I have been impressed with the people and the cleanliness of the area. Especially southern Leyte. The people in southern and western Leyte speak Cebuano, and are from what Ive seen a gentler kinder people.

I mentioned Gensan, people there were friendly, and the place was very clean for a large city, wide roads, good malls and you could still get away to nice areas in the province..
Davao, one of the safest places in the Philippines because of the Mayor..
Cotobato west, for me forget it, way too many Muslims...CDO was getting that way but let somebody from CDO speak to that..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hardened smiles*



colemanlee said:


> I dont think anywhere is "perfect"...I live in Tacloban City in northern Leyte or north eastern Leyte, Its ok but is getting a lot of traffic as of late...and its rebuilding because of the storm.
> If I did not have a business here and family here I would probably move...where? Maybe General Santos (gensan) I spent a lot of time there and love the place...and the people.
> 
> Lots of folks love Cebu, its very nice, but its still a city and I have an aversion to large cities, love to visit there but doubt I could live there unless it was out of the city.
> ...


Had to look up Waray Waray.... because I didn't know they had a word for that hardened smile look, I poke fun at that look sometimes, what's funny is that the Philippine citizen can go from that hardened smile into party animal and happy face within a split second..... well at least they can in my area.

Was it cheaper in General Santos City? I remember reading it was very affordable and do they sell cigars...LOL.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Was it cheaper in General Santos City? I remember reading it was very affordable and do they sell cigars...LOL. 

Honestly I never checked to see if it was cheaper...as for cigars...dont know as If I find some I take them with me lol..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

colemanlee said:


> I dont think anywhere is "perfect"...I live in Tacloban City in northern Leyte or north eastern Leyte, Its ok but is getting a lot of traffic as of late...and its rebuilding because of the storm.
> If I did not have a business here and family here I would probably move...where? Maybe General Santos (gensan) I spent a lot of time there and love the place...and the people.
> 
> Lots of folks love Cebu, its very nice, but its still a city and I have an aversion to large cities, love to visit there but doubt I could live there unless it was out of the city.
> ...


My wife is waray..from tanauan Leyte. Worse hit of all by Yolanda. Wonderful people....extremely hard working.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Los Banos is a nice place to live, lots of hot spring resorts
only 30 mins to SM City Calamba many buses to manila also
Los Banos is a University town so most of the eaterys 
have student prices. Good place to eat near the UNi is Sels, and also the UNI Canteens !
many Expats married to Filipinos here as well.
Been here 3 years well known in Places like Robinsons Mall and the Local Market.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> My wife is waray..from tanauan Leyte. Worse hit of all by Yolanda. Wonderful people....extremely hard working.


And I bet it's the same way today as it was the day after Yolanda like our town in Samar. 

Only got a couple distributions of a kilo of rice and some sardines. The people are doing it all on their own. Only real aid has been family's trucking donations in.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> And I bet it's the same way today as it was the day after Yolanda like our town in Samar.
> 
> Only got a couple distributions of a kilo of rice and some sardines. The people are doing it all on their own. Only real aid has been family's trucking donations in.


Actually not. I was there for 3 months after Yolanda. The us aid was fantastic.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna*



expatuk2015 said:


> Los Banos is a nice place to live, lots of hot spring resorts
> only 30 mins to SM City Calamba many buses to manila also
> Los Banos is a University town so most of the eaterys
> have student prices. Good place to eat near the UNi is Sels, and also the UNI Canteens !
> ...


Nice to hear that expatuk.... I live in this area, I've been trying to get this word but I don't feel expats will try this location but it's nice to finally hear some word about this area from you. I had no idea there was a KFC in Los Banos but sure enough I performed a Google Earth search and located one there, I couldn't believe what a difference Los Banos is from my small Municipality, they also keep building or upgrading the area in and around the University.

:welcome:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Nice to hear that expatuk.... I live in this area, I've been trying to get this word but I don't feel expats will try this location but it's nice to finally hear some word about this area from you. I had no idea there was a KFC in Los Banos but sure enough I performed a Google Earth search and located one there, I couldn't believe what a difference Los Banos is from my small Municipality, they also keep building or upgrading the area in and around the University.
> 
> :welcome:


Nice to hear....typhoons?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Nice to hear....typhoons?


Considered Laguna before but floods typhoons and the distance to other things ruled it our for me


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Typhoon issues in my area*



lefties43332 said:


> Nice to hear....typhoons?


Lefties if your asking about typhoon issues in this area, the recovery in a bad one would be less than two weeks, Glenda we were without power for a two weeks, mainly because we lost our roof (old roof) so all the wires had to be checked but everyone else had power in a week.

DSL in our area (PLDT) or most area's I guess not sure about Pagsanjan Laguna, many of the expats live in this area, it's real close to Sta Cruz Laguna, larger but crowded and badly put together city (I do my banking there) but most of my shopping is in Pagsanjan Laguna, the Goodwill grocery (great prices) and for all other things PureGold grocery and mall.

Calamba is becoming or has many of the stores SM mall ect.. like Manila, also jobs. Access to the SLEX is Calamba and then south of Calamba it's the old regular hwy.

Los Banos Laguna, they sell those Buko pies and other baked crackers, UP University, so more educated people and expats, some expats go to school there. The hot springs or natural type spots for pools are marked below.

https://www.google.com.ph/maps/search/hot+springs+los+banos+laguna/@14.1389644,121.2211489,12z

Pools and resorts are from Calamba Laguna to Pagsanjan Laguna, several spots with slides, dive boards the works, some places charge a flat rate of 500 peso's for the whole family, others can be much more. I haven't tried the natural hot spring pools yet but it's on my list of things to try.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

aah yes two weeks without power ! Brother in laws home just down the road from us 4 weeks no power ! mind you as all power lines are overhead its to be expected ! unlike the UK most power lines are underground ! more expensive to lay at first , but ideal for a typhoon prone area as it must cost millions each year to repair the overhead lines! still we had plenty of candles next year we will have solar backup !! as for KFC Los banos went there once never been back ! all bone barely any chicken. do L.ove McNuggets all meatish no bones and they taste great
I can highly recommend sels ( just before you get to the uni entrance ) turn left at the bonitos sign
follow the road to the right Sels on the right ) food is good and cheap! And another I love is the chicken Pesto shop
rolls buy 1 get 1 free ) to the left of chowking think the place is called yitogo.
If you like Pizza there is a small pizza place next to a Lechon shop that makes fresh pizza while you wait and a large one costs 132php !! lot cheaper than pizza hut !!
One of my Favs is in Robertsons mall I can get chicken cordon bleu there 2 for 90php !!
and of course theres ZAGU yummy !
But out of all the fast food places in Los banos my Favourites are Jollibee-Vega mall coffee shop-Sels-Maxs in the new Centro mall and the starmall
in Santa cruz.
then theres the floating restaurant and Issadann on the way to santa Cruz both unique places.

went to the Union Jack Tavern in Alabang lots of Uk items but so expensive !
And if you can travel I can Highly recommend King bee in Santa Rosa we go there for Birthdays and 
Anniversaries .


----------

